# Any Way To Change CAPS To Lower Case In Pages?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CAPS! I hate 'em! Be that as it may, people insist on sending me letters typed all in caps. I guess they think they get their point across better.

When I used Appleworks, (now not an option with Lion), I could just select the copy and revert it all to lower case, then go through the letter and insert caps where they belonged. It wasn't the best method, but it did get the job done and was quicker than re-keyboarding an entire letter.

Now that I am stuck with Pages, I cannot find an option within the program to change caps to lower case.

Does anyone have a solution within Pages that I may have missed, or is there another word processor out there for the Mac that will allow me to do this again?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not sure about Pages, but Microsoft Word (2008 & 2011 at least) have an option under Format called Change Case. Highlight the text you want then choose one of the options and it flips it to that case structure.

Options are : Sentence case, lowercase, UPPERCASE, Title Case, and tOGGLE cASE.


BReligion


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

In Pages: select text, then: 
Format->Font->Capitalization


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

crawford said:


> In Pages: select text, then:
> Format->Font->Capitalization


Been there, done that. It doesn't work at all:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

BReligion said:


> I am not sure about Pages, but Microsoft Word (2008 & 2011 at least) have an option under Format called Change Case. Highlight the text you want then choose one of the options and it flips it to that case structure.
> 
> Options are : Sentence case, lowercase, UPPERCASE, Title Case, and tOGGLE cASE.
> 
> ...


Thanks BR, I do have the 2011 version and that works well.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

SINC said:


> Been there, done that. It doesn't work at all:


That's strange... it will turn lowercase text into all caps, but will not convert all caps to lowercase. Before making the suggestion, I tested it with the former, but not the latter. 

What's up with that?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I dunno, but it is useless without both conversions. At lease Microsoft got it right.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

crawford said:


> That's strange... it will turn lowercase text into all caps, but will not convert all caps to lowercase. Before making the suggestion, I tested it with the former, but not the latter.
> 
> What's up with that?


Here I was thinking it was a bug with the much older version I have.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Interesting - there's a discussion of this issue and related problems on the Apple forums:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2790539?start=0&tstart=0

Not sure what the poster Yvan is on about - I too had the same results as the OP in that thread and you Sinc. Pages doesn't spellcheck things typed in upper case. Pages thinks they're acronyms. 

I can never figure out why anyone types in all caps - you'd _think_ most people would have figured out that it makes it much, much harder to read the text, even if they're not interested in typography and haven't read the studies on readability.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

that's odd that you can't do that in pages.

In textedit, you just rightclick the text > transformations and make lower case.

Perhaps copy the text into textedit, convert, and copy back. Bit of a kludge, but it'll do the job?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

SINC said:


> At lease Microsoft got it right.


I bet you can count on one hand the number of times you've ever said that 


BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> that's odd that you can't do that in pages.
> 
> In textedit, you just rightclick the text > transformations and make lower case.
> 
> Perhaps copy the text into textedit, convert, and copy back. Bit of a kludge, but it'll do the job?


That's exactly what I used to do with Applworks. Now No thanks to Pages, I have a choice of MS Word or text edit. Thanks for the second option gt.


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

OpenOffice also allows you to adjust case. In addition to the options mentioned above it also has Capitalize Every Word.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

steviewhy said:


> Some people still believe that the caps lock button is cruise control for cool.


DAMN!!! I AM COOL.

Oh, did I ever misread that.


----------



## martlet (Jun 18, 2010)

Use Text Edit.
Edit - Transformations - Make lower case


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

martlet said:


> Use Text Edit.
> Edit - Transformations - Make lower case





groovetube said:


> In textedit, you just rightclick the text > transformations and make lower case.
> 
> Perhaps copy the text into textedit, convert, and copy back. Bit of a kludge, but it'll do the job?


Yep, it's been suggested already.


----------



## martlet (Jun 18, 2010)

SINC said:


> Yep, it's been suggested already.


ops. Didn't read the complete thread. Sorry about that.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Just a thought and to bypass using TextEdit or even some of the expensive spell checkers/case changers is to use "ClipMenu".

Besides being a very handy and free multi-clipboard, it allows case and capitalization changes to whatever text has been copied.

Just copy the text, click ClipMenu in the menu, mouse to the text and right click and a small box shows various choices. Make the selection choice and the new modified text is created and ready for pasting using the normal Mac command+c and command+v.

I couldn't work without ClipMenu.

Check it out:
ClipMenu: A clipboard manager for Mac OS X - ClipMenu.com
Download ClipMenu for Mac - Access clipboard histories via menubar or hotkey. MacUpdate.com


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC: this may also work for you - a thread at Apple Discussions that recommends using Devon Technologies' add-on as a Service.

https://discussions.apple.com/message/9933379#9933379?messageID=9933379

YMMV.
M


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks pm-r and CM. For now, being Scottish, I will opt for the free version of ClipMenu.  It does indeed solve the issue for me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

UPDATE:

I discovered today quite by accident that one can use Apple's Mail app to change from caps to lower case and vice versa. Just paste the copy into a blank email send form, select it and go to Edit>Transformations>Make lower case. Then copy it, close the email window and paste it into Pages.

You can also ask it to Capitalize each word for a headline (the style I use) which saves me a lot of time as well.

Now, why can't they do this in Pages?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

SINC said:


> I discovered today quite by accident that one can use Apple's Mail app to change from caps to lower case and vice versa. Just paste the copy into a blank email send form, select it and go to Edit>Transformations>Make lower case. Then copy it, close the email window and paste it into Pages.


Still seems like a lot of run around work, when you can use Word and have it work all in that one Word Processor 

I know that wasn't the point.. it was another shot at Pages, but still pointing it out 

BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The only reason Word is on my Mac is to open documents sent from people who don't know better than to use it. 

A minor change to Pages would eliminate the need to use any other program at all, as Pages flows all my Mac stuff into it with such ease.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

This bug has been around since at least Pages 2 and perhaps even Pages 1. It is past time for Apple to fix it. Have you sent something to the Apple feed back page? For the life of me I don't remember where I found that.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> This bug has been around since at least Pages 2 and perhaps even Pages 1. It is past time for Apple to fix it. Have you sent something to the Apple feed back page? For the life of me I don't remember where I found that.


Actually I'm quite surprised, at least IMO, that Pages is even labelled and advertised as a "Word Processor", as many of its Word Processor features are still quite lacking.

And the 'feedback' option is under the Pages (menu) heading.


----------

